# invoice wording issue



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont so much as send out invoices but i keep a log in a notebook for my acounts .. date plowed, time plowed, and conditions of what i plowed.... i plow a few rural (east bajesus middle of no where) rezi's and a big problem i have out there is ... there may not be too much accumulation in the actual driveway.. but from the town/state highway trucks plowing them in.. 

i need some better wordage then writing in my log "cleaned up the crap the truck left over at the end of your driveway" 

i know it sounds like a dumb question.. but im trying to run my gig as profesional as possible and id like a better way of describing this sort of situation


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've seen contractors call that service "berm removal"


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

How about cleared apron at street?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

County/City snow berm at the end of driveway.

Do you charge different for this service?


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

i say " city plow passings at driveway entrance."


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont so much as charge differently but i like to describe exactly what i push... for instance.. they may only be 1" of accu on the driveway.. but 6" of plowed city leftovers that inhibits my customers from getting out of there driveway.. just so at the end of the year i can show them exactly what i did on each day in the event theres any confusions or miscommunications... more of a CYA/CMA type deal


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have always called it City / County plow ins


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Accumlation at driveway entrance?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Clear apron berm.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't but some plowers do charge to come back and clear that. (mine are mostly seasonals)

If you have a trigger amount and the plow truck has went through already then it is one cost for the berm and the driveway. If you do it prior to the plow truck going past and you go back to clear it and not the driveway, there is another/different cost. Most of the time less.

My invoices state: Removed snow from driveway and sidewalk, date, cost. I don't put on there an inch amount, or a time I did it. I keep that in my personal notes.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

In our logs it is marked as "Clearing of Easement".


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I cleaned out the snow bank or removed the snow bank, left in your driveway by .............town ,. municipal, county, plow .


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

around here we call them plow ruts.


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

we call it plow wash
slugger


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Rc2505;759327 said:


> I have always called it City / County plow ins


Is that like in the Sixties where ya have a "sit in" or "love in" "bed in" going on. So you actually go in there and clear out the County guys blocking the driveway entrance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Large gathering of random snowflakes.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I simply put down "clean-up". Or if if theres' a trip down the drive way I usually call it "drifting"


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

thats actually what i ended up writing down.. "Road cleanup" and then just explained what it meant.. i think its working ok.. i think all 3 clients that i have can handle such huge corporate jargan!!!


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Around here espiacally on the Mtn road the state comes around at the end of the strom or even between the storms and pushes back the side banks. They even will pull the pins on the wings arms. They have no mercy. Most people don't like it. I don't mind give me a little extra $$. In the long run its safer for me as it keeps the side banks further from the "white" line hence safer backing out into traffic. Problem is if it doesn't get cleaned up it will pack to solid ice berm. That snow has a very high amount of salt.

Anyways... I usually word it "Clean up intersection". Most know what it is, its a fact of life here.

Derek


----------

